# Gun laws around the world?



## Hudson69 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have heard several "horror" stories about the super strict gun laws of England but would like to hear from some of the people out there who have or do live around the world about the right to keep and bear arms (if at all)?

What about England, Ireland, Canada, France, Italy, Germany, Russia and more (what about Israel for that point?)?


----------



## Carol (Dec 17, 2009)

You can legally carry in Colombia if you have the $$$$.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2009)

Remember one man's horror law maybe another man's sane law so be careful before insulting people.
In England we like it this way and just because you mightn't doesn't mean we are brainwashed or stupid. Our country and we like it that way. You have your laws and we're not criticising them, there yours they work for you. Our's work for us . Just leave it at that.
Asking about gun laws in Ireland is asking for a long post about the Troubles.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 17, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Remember one man's horror law maybe another man's sane law so be careful before insulting people.
> In England we like it this way


Well, to be fair, not EVERYONE in England agrees.  I happen to know a published author on the other side.  He doesn't like it one little bit.  But yeah, they're your laws, not mine.

Peace favor your sword, 
Kirk


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2009)

lklawson said:


> Well, to be fair, not EVERYONE in England agrees. I happen to know a published author on the other side. He doesn't like it one little bit. But yeah, they're your laws, not mine.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


 

While he might not agree with the laws, he will agree I bet that his disagreement with our laws is his opinion and not because he's an American looking in from the outside.
I never said everyone agrees with the laws here, but it's their right to disgree with them and lobby to change them if they wish. Blanket disapproval from abroad is unfair.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 17, 2009)

This thread is simply about a fact-finding process.  The original poster asked about what the laws were from other countries, not about the political processes.  

While there will certainly be a correlation between the two, that's not the primary issue here.  Let's just stick to the facts, since this isn't the Study.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 17, 2009)

Germany - There are two types of permits; the first is a simple ownership permit.  

For this, you need to get a permit to purchase a firearm, before buying one.  You'll need one permit for each firearm you wish to purchase.  This permit doesn't allow you to carry them concealed in public, though.  Think of it as the state of Connecticut, where someone obtained the "permit to purchase."  

The above permit is a "may issue" type, meaning that the authorities can choose to deny you such a permit, even if you meet all of the criteria they impose.  

The second type is much more rare.  It's a concealed carry permit, and the only people likely to get one are law enforcement personnel, celebrities, politicians, or in some cases, licensed hunters.  Think of it as a State of New Jersey situation, where you aren't going to get a permit unless you're a Hollywood superstar, or one of the various political figures.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> This thread is simply about a fact-finding process. The original poster asked about what the laws were from other countries, not about the political processes.
> 
> While there will certainly be a correlation between the two, that's not the primary issue here. Let's just stick to the facts, since this isn't the Study.


 
The OP posted an opinion about our laws saying he'd heard horror stories coming out of England. I agree it's not the Study so it was only necessary to ask what the laws were not pass an opinion on them. You know as well as I do that if I had posted something about horror stories coming out of the States there would have been people posting to ask what I meant.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 17, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> The OP posted an opinion about our laws saying he'd heard horror stories coming out of England. I agree it's not the Study so it was only necessary to ask what the laws were not pass an opinion on them. You know as well as I do that if I had posted something about horror stories coming out of the States there would have been people posting to ask what I meant.


 
Just the facts, ma'am.  Just the facts.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 17, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> While he might not agree with the laws, he will agree I bet that his disagreement with our laws is his opinion and not because he's an American looking in from the outside.


I'm pretty sure I didn't say that.



> I never said everyone agrees with the laws here,


No offense, but that's sure what it reads like when you write, "In England we like it this way."



> Blanket disapproval from abroad is unfair.


I'm not questioning that it feels unfair to you.  I understand where you're coming from.  However, if you have some level of expectation of empathy from the OP, then you might have some level of empathy yourself for the OP.  You feel a righteous indignation at an "outsider" questioning your nation's decisions.  That's understandable.  However, it also seems pretty likely that the OP feels an equal righteous indignation at what he believes is an unconscionable and immoral theft of basic human rights to effective self defense by a government against its citizens.

Would you feel righteous indignation, as an outsider looking in, against a nation which still supported slavery, ritual murder, denial of the right to vote, or [fill-in-the-blank]?  Would you call violations of what you consider to be basic human rights enjoyed by everyone in your nation as "horror stories" and would you have any qualms whatsoever about decrying such abuses (in your estimation) in front of a person from that nation?  Sure they might feel "insulted" by the "outsider" but would you care?  Do you have any problem with stating that sharia requirements that women wear a burka or governments which accept "honor killings/mutilations" are "horror stories" and what would be your response to someone from said nation told you that such blanket disapproval from abroad was unfair?

Heck, we see it here in the U.S. too.  With the "healthcare reform" debate going on, I've see a lot of "outsiders" sniping in their opinions of the "horror stories" that we don't have Nationalized Single Payer Health Care.  In general, we want to tell them to stuff it and stay in their own nation while we work on ours.  Is that what these "outsiders" should do?  Just stfu?

For that matter, we see the same thing directed at us, here in the U.S., on exactly the same topic: Firearms.  I can't tell you how many times I've read some international writer with passionate feelings on the subject bemoaning the "horror stories" of the U.S. having "rampant gun crime" or whatever straw man floats the argument.  Should the just stfu?

I'll leave aside all the hand-wringing over "majority wanted it, minority can suck it up or leave." We get that here in the U.S. too, from both sides of our political aisle.

For that matter, I'll leave aside the matter.  I just don't have the stamina for another one of these international political correctness debates.  I'm tired.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2009)

"Sigh"


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 17, 2009)

The OP said he's heard "horror" stories... Granted, that was a poor choice of words to begin a fact-finding quest but I didn't percieve any _intended _insult. 

Tez, I know you have to be sick and tired of this topic. LOL... but how about taking a deep breath and once again try to foster understanding for the benefit of us dumb Yanks.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> The OP said he's heard "horror" stories... Granted, that was a poor choice of words to begin a fact-finding quest but I didn't percieve any _intended _insult.
> 
> Tez, I know you have to be sick and tired of this topic. LOL... but how about taking a deep breath and once again try to foster understanding for the benefit of us dumb Yanks.


 
For you, m'dear, of course! :ultracool


----------



## lklawson (Dec 17, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> "Sigh"


Awesome!  I'm making the ladies sigh and smile again!

My wife claims that's not always a good thing but I reject her reality and substitute my own.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## David43515 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well here in Japan, gun crime has increased somewhat over the last 10 years, but firearmes are still extremely rare. I knew a retired member of the National Police`s bodyguard unit (American equivilent would be the Secret Service bodyguard detail). He was one of the finest pistol shots in this country, but when he retired he was no longer qulified to own a handgun.

The only firearms really available to the public are shotguns. The law says you have to get a permission to purchase liscence from the police. There`s a background check. They generally only issue to members of trap shooting clubs, hunters (volunteers with animal control, not hobby hunting), or people who live in areas with a large bear population.


----------

